# Drive-in Movies At The Ob



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We had the best time watching big-screen movies while camping this weekend. We invited friends to go with us and one of them brought along his laptop and projector that he uses for work. We tied a great big white sheet between two trees on our site and played DVD movies each night at dark. The quality of the picture was unbelievable. The first night we played High School Musical for our kids and it wasn't long until every kid around was stopping in front of our site to see what was going on. It was really fun. Guess who we'll be inviting to go with us again soon?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a great idea. Can you join us at the So Cal rally next month?


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

campmg said:


> That's a great idea. Can you join us at the So Cal rally next month?


Funny - no but you are welcome to drive to Kentucky to watch one any time you'd like


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We have also, on occasion, projected a movie on the side of the Outback. A few trips ago it was "RV" and "Cars." Once last year when the kids were really bored, we let the kids hook up their Gamecube and play Madden football. There were a lot of people driving by that stopped to talk about what a cool idea it was!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We've done this at Bible Camp several times and the kids love it. I keep lusting after a projector but the DW won't let me buy anything else since I got the LCD HD TV and the Dewalt 18V tool kit. Having a movie night is always a great way to entertain the kiddies.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Eric&Lesley said:


> played DVD movies each night at dark.


So.........What did the neighbors think?


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What kind of projector are you using. I am totally interested in this idea but I don't know what to get.


----------



## BeachHut (Aug 1, 2007)

3ME said:


> What kind of projector are you using. I am totally interested in this idea but I don't know what to get.


It would be great to have in time for the rally at Newport









Gwen

PS How is your wife doing?


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> played DVD movies each night at dark.


So.........What did the neighbors think?
[/quote]

No problems at all - we were at Nolin State Park and the sites are HUGE - very secluded. We didn't turn the volume up too much just in case though.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great !! we have seen that at the marina too.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

3ME said:


> What kind of projector are you using. I am totally interested in this idea but I don't know what to get.


I'll have to ask our friend. I'll let you know. I did ask him about how much it would cost to purchase one and he told me it was around $1500.


----------



## Georgia Campers (Aug 7, 2007)

We do this too! Every year as the kids go back to school, we do a neighborhood back to school movie night. We hang a big sheet on our front porch, between the pillars and put the projector on the coffee table in the middle of the yard. Our kids sell popcorn and soda for a quarter each and donate all the money to the Ronald McDonald House. In addition to being a fun night, it teaches our kids to think about somebody else. Everyone in the neighborhood looks forward to it and about the end of July, start to ask what we're showing. Noise has never been an issue because we live on a cul de sac and everyone around us has kids and is watching the movie with us! We print up flyers and pass them out the weekend before, so everyone knows to bring a lawn chair or blanket. It's a blast! We actually got our projector free. We have a friend that works at a college and when they update their equipment, they throw the old stuff out! It's big and old, but it works really well. It's designed for an auditorium, so it can get huge from very far away.

My question is how did you hang the sheets between two trees? We were actually talking about it this weekend and i'm thinking of sewing a sleeve in the top and bottom of a sheet and running a rope through it to tie it up. I think if I tie the top and bottom, that should keep it from blowing around.

Shannon


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

BeachHut said:


> What kind of projector are you using. I am totally interested in this idea but I don't know what to get.


It would be great to have in time for the rally at Newport









Gwen

PS How is your wife doing?
[/quote]

Wife is doing o.k. thanks for asking! She got a hard cast yesterday and we are going to try wine tasting Sunday at an event. (In a wheeelchair)
We are still planning on going to Newport. I think the car ride will be the worst part.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

3ME said:


> What kind of projector are you using. I am totally interested in this idea but I don't know what to get.


It would be great to have in time for the rally at Newport









Gwen

PS How is your wife doing?
[/quote]

Wife is doing o.k. thanks for asking! She got a hard cast yesterday and we are going to try wine tasting Sunday at an event. (In a wheeelchair)
We are still planning on going to Newport. I think the car ride will be the worst part.
[/quote]

Great to hear your Wife is doing good. For the Newport trip, make sure she takes several pillows in the TV, and hopefully you can make a place in the back seat where she can stretch out. My leg hurts just thinking about it. She sure is a trooper!









HEIDI


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Georgia Campers said:


> We do this too! Every year as the kids go back to school, we do a neighborhood back to school movie night. We hang a big sheet on our front porch, between the pillars and put the projector on the coffee table in the middle of the yard. Our kids sell popcorn and soda for a quarter each and donate all the money to the Ronald McDonald House. In addition to being a fun night, it teaches our kids to think about somebody else. Everyone in the neighborhood looks forward to it and about the end of July, start to ask what we're showing. Noise has never been an issue because we live on a cul de sac and everyone around us has kids and is watching the movie with us! We print up flyers and pass them out the weekend before, so everyone knows to bring a lawn chair or blanket. It's a blast! We actually got our projector free. We have a friend that works at a college and when they update their equipment, they throw the old stuff out! It's big and old, but it works really well. It's designed for an auditorium, so it can get huge from very far away.
> 
> My question is how did you hang the sheets between two trees? We were actually talking about it this weekend and i'm thinking of sewing a sleeve in the top and bottom of a sheet and running a rope through it to tie it up. I think if I tie the top and bottom, that should keep it from blowing around.
> 
> Shannon


We didn't do anything fancy. We just took some twine and wrapped it around each corner of the sheet - tied at the top and bottom of course. The guys were able to pull it tight enough that it made a pretty flat screen. Your idea sounds great though.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Eric&Lesley said:


> We do this too! Every year as the kids go back to school, we do a neighborhood back to school movie night. We hang a big sheet on our front porch, between the pillars and put the projector on the coffee table in the middle of the yard. Our kids sell popcorn and soda for a quarter each and donate all the money to the Ronald McDonald House. In addition to being a fun night, it teaches our kids to think about somebody else. Everyone in the neighborhood looks forward to it and about the end of July, start to ask what we're showing. Noise has never been an issue because we live on a cul de sac and everyone around us has kids and is watching the movie with us! We print up flyers and pass them out the weekend before, so everyone knows to bring a lawn chair or blanket. It's a blast! We actually got our projector free. We have a friend that works at a college and when they update their equipment, they throw the old stuff out! It's big and old, but it works really well. It's designed for an auditorium, so it can get huge from very far away.
> 
> My question is how did you hang the sheets between two trees? We were actually talking about it this weekend and i'm thinking of sewing a sleeve in the top and bottom of a sheet and running a rope through it to tie it up. I think if I tie the top and bottom, that should keep it from blowing around.
> 
> Shannon


We didn't do anything fancy. We just took some twine and wrapped it around each corner of the sheet - tied at the top and bottom of course. The guys were able to pull it tight enough that it made a pretty flat screen. Your idea sounds great though.








[/quote]
OR, you could just use the side of the outback!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> What kind of projector are you using. I am totally interested in this idea but I don't know what to get.


It would be great to have in time for the rally at Newport









Gwen

PS How is your wife doing?
[/quote]

Wife is doing o.k. thanks for asking! She got a hard cast yesterday and we are going to try wine tasting Sunday at an event. (In a wheeelchair)
We are still planning on going to Newport. I think the car ride will be the worst part.
[/quote]

Great to hear your Wife is doing good. For the Newport trip, make sure she takes several pillows in the TV, and hopefully you can make a place in the back seat where she can stretch out. My leg hurts just thinking about it. She sure is a trooper!









HEIDI
[/quote]

The emoticon on crutches is the greatest!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

We did the same thing last year at the Pig Roast in PA...the kids watched HS musical and were mesmerized! Great idea for when there are groups of kids.


----------

